# ABS or PVC?



## Dougl (4 mo ago)

I have a sprinkler system that was installed a decade or two ago. The heads are mounted on black pipe, as I see in just about all other sprinkler systems. Just the other day, one six-inch black pipe blew off, and I'd like to reattach. The ground-level flange it should reattach to is white. Are we talking an ABS tube connected to a PVC flange? If so, what cement should I use to reconnect? I understand that PVC primer and cement isn't appropriate for ABS. Frankly, come to think of it, I wasn't even aware that ABS was intended for pressure situations.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

Is the black pipe rigid like pvc? Black polyethylene pipe is common for irrigation. It's flexible (similar to pex) and uses barbed insert fittings and stainless clamps. There's also "funny pipe" which is often used for connecting irrigation heads to the lateral lines. It thinner walled and more flexible than a 100-125psi polyethylene.

If it is in fact abs, there is a specific "transition" cement that is used to bond abs to pvc.


----------



## Dougl (4 mo ago)

Thank you. Yes, the black pipe is rigid like PVC. So I'm guessing it's not black poly.

That's interesting about the Weld-On ABS-PVC cement. Is that OK for pressure applications? The label says it's for drains or sewers. Is there a primer?


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

Honestly, I know little about abs. It's not commonly used in my region. There was a little of it around in the 70-80's era, but that's it.

I've used it a few times on plumbing drains, but often try to remove the abs when possible.

The other (preferred) method to transition abs to pvc is via threaded adapters. Use abs glue to attach an abs female adapter then connect pvc via a male adapter. That is the best way that I can recommend.

Unfortunately for me, there's no abs fittings stocked anywhere around here. I have to order it online.


----------



## Dougl (4 mo ago)

OK, I have used the Oatey general purpose cement, which is allegedly good for PVC and ABS, and it appears to be holding under pressure.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

Hopefully, it works out ok. If not, it can always be fixed.

Be advised, the all purpose cements are approved for use on various plastics, but may not be approved for bonding mixed plastics. This is where the transition cement comes into play. How much difference it makes, I honestly don't know.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

I believe abs is only used for drain, waste, vent (DWV) nothing pressure.


----------

